# Who's still in?



## fullstrut (Jan 9, 2017)

Hunting extended season in the metro counties? I might go a few more times before the 31st. Gwinnett Co.


----------



## cmtemple (Jan 9, 2017)

I am with you hunting Gwinnett hope to put one on the ground before I have to eat tag soup


----------



## killabig1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Me too, Dekalb and Gwinnett, still got cams running.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 10, 2017)

DeKalb, forsyth county, for a few more sits.


----------



## JSnake (Jan 10, 2017)

Still after it in Dekalb


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 10, 2017)

Still at it in Cobb..


----------



## csu41826 (Jan 10, 2017)

Gonna try again soon in Clayton


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 10, 2017)

Still in, to the end. @ dekalb killing !


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 12, 2017)

Will be in Rockdale


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 13, 2017)

In now.. Creek bottom and privet thickets..lots of tracks..


----------



## killabig1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Seeing good sign & pics of deer on cameras day and night, but haven't been there when they are.
This buck was moving in broad daylight, 70 degrees and full moon - you just never know.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 18, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> In now.. Creek bottom and privet thickets..lots of tracks..



Smart man !


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 26, 2017)

Last few days. We will be there tomorrow thru the end. Lots of water in my creek bottoms may be in the oaks this weekend....---->


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 28, 2017)

Last weekend. Checked creek cam yesterday and a brand new 10 point was there Thursday. Hopefully my young hunter can get a shot this weekend...


----------



## JSnake (Jan 30, 2017)

Last hunt of the season yesterday evening in Dekalb...found a big ol' shed 50 yards behind my stand while walking in. Didn't have any encounters out of that stand the 3-4 times I hunted it this season but it's nice to affirm there's at least one shooter passing through there. 

First season going 95% bow; didn't end up "punching a tag" but I'm fine with it. I learned A TON this year


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 30, 2017)

I checked my trail cams as I went in saturday and just went back home. My target bucks have started dropping. Some have neither side.  Must be the early drought ? May try for a doe tomorrow ?


----------

